# Confirmation of Colors for Speaker Wires



## Feedback (Jun 1, 2013)

I've done my searching around the forum for some time but can't find an answer to my question.

Everywhere I look I see the left rear speaker wires being referenced as dark-green/dark-green black stripe. I'm only seeing a lighter green pair twisted together in my car though below the harness and a dark green pair above the harness.

Here is a picture of the 4 pairs I believe are going to my speakers:










Are the green wires showing the correct ones?


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

I want to say there is a thread on hear with photos, but I remember others saying it would be the twisted wires. I used a PAC on mine so I am not familiar with the colors but will try to find the thread for you.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Here it is... http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-a...e-help-speaker-wire-colors-pics-my-wires.html


----------



## Feedback (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for looking that post up but I did read it before and once again every reference to the left rear speaker is dark green where I am only seeing a light green right below the wiring harness.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is the pair that you want . Now take a bite .


----------

